# Slightly O/T: Found an Al Unser JL carrying case!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thought this was cool. might be good to carry traders around a show or add some extra runner capacity to my smallish pit box...



















--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's !!!! I've never seen anything like that! Will T Jets fit in the storage spaces? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool Rick. And you do realize it was originally for the JL Diecast cars that came out right after HotWheels did. PS- I used to have one of those cases(NEW) as a kid


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that's cool!!! Just needs a little love...RM


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

That is really cool. Would be a good little thing to take cars to trade shows.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great find...*

Rick,

Neat Al Unser car case find Dude!  Yeah it is a fun Giant size car to have!!

There may have been a #2 version case available of this also?

I cleaned up one of these and used TIRE WET to give it a real nice shine once. 
You would have to be careful not to get any TIRE WET on the stickers.

Funny I have one of these cases saved in my Watch it Now on paybay without any decals on it with a buy it now of $35.00. It would be neat to have one of these cases again if reproduction decals were available....I don't think there are any out there though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170780953267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Had one of these in MINT shape in the box...why did I sell it? Oh yeah I needed the money. It was a fun conversational car case to have around in the cave.  

Bob...gotta love Al Unser...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

@SCM: Yeah, like Ralph said, it was made to hold the original Topper Johnny Lightning diecast cars that competed with Hot Wheels for a couple years. Tjets, AFX, Tyco will fit just fine.

@Bob: I did a little research, and apparently the #2 car was made in 1970 and the #1 car was made in 1971, which reflects the 1:1 race cars Unser drove those particular years. 

The minty fresh in-the-box ones I've seen seem to bring decent coin on Fleabay, but this one is missing the windshield and a little beat in other ways, so it's just gonna be a neat conversation piece for me and maybe a trader case for shows like Taz said...

--rick

edit: Hey Bob, regarding decals, check this out:

http://www.indycals.net/decals/indy/71johnnylightning.html

The biggest they list there is 1:18. Wonder if they'd blow them up bigger as a special order? They wouldn't hold up to kid carry case duty, but they'd dress up that stickerless one pretty nice and you could clearcoat or Future them to toughen them up some...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This makes a great desktop wallpaper...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that is period cool!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This makes a great desktop wallpaper...


if you want one in higher resolution, i have the original. this is scaled down to like 1/4 the size of the original, which was 2.2 MB...

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is awesome!! I remember the car... I was at most of the 500's in the early to mid 70's. 
Once I can get back into buying mode I will have to search for one of these. Thanks for sharing!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> @SCM: Yeah, like Ralph said, it was made to hold the original Topper Johnny Lightning diecast cars that competed with Hot Wheels for a couple years. Tjets, AFX, Tyco will fit just fine.
> 
> @Bob: I did a little research, and apparently the #2 car was made in 1970 and the #1 car was made in 1971, which reflects the 1:1 race cars Unser drove those particular years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the decal link rick!!

RRR makes a neat ho scale version simular to these also.
Have a few....well 13 sets to be exact.

Bz


----------

